# Have you seen this betta before?



## jvang (Jan 26, 2013)

Do any of you guys know who is the breeder?
View attachment 75325


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Woah! Im not a fan of ct but I love this guy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's amazing. Where did you get the picture from?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aquastar is known to have crazy fish like this. You can find them on aquabid.com. Not saying he's from there but they come to mind, they have a lot of crazy colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I must say. That's a beautiful fish. Where did you get the picture from? If its from google, then the fish could possibly be dead…


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow he has thick rays and a gorgeous color! I love his lipstick lips


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheesy photoshop skills.

The original image.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Just to clarify the picture you posted is FAKE.

Here is my thread on FB explaining it.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10597905669677&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

Photoshopped or not, he is amazing, fantastic, and beautiful! :shock:


----------



## jvang (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Polukoff, I was assuming it was Photoshop because I couldn't find it anywhere. Too bad, it would be amazing if one like that existed.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

jvang said:


> Thank you Polukoff, I was assuming it was Photoshop because I couldn't find it anywhere. Too bad, it would be amazing if one like that existed.


They do exist, just not in Crowntail, this color pattern is known at "Black Dragon".


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah fish like this can be produced but yeah that was shopped. Interesting concept for a betta though


----------



## jvang (Jan 26, 2013)

polukoff said:


> They do exist, just not in Crowntail, this color pattern is known at "Black Dragon".


Oh yeah I know they exist in hmpk and other tails, I was just saying they don't exist in Crowntail "yet". I'm pretty sure in the near future some genius breeder can come up him him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I could create a betta like this if I had the water conditions to support CT.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the original all black crowntail looks pretty darn impressive as well.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

me too.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Fake! betta was still pretty neat. I'd get a CT like that.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Me too!


----------

